# Fleas



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Just got chickens again after 40 years, they have fleas. I was told to make a dust box with DE. Should I mix it with sand or put it on straight? I feel so sorry for them nobody should have to put up with fleas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fleas? or Mites? DE will not remove them from the birds. You will need something like Sevin dust, not my favorite. Or Frontline spray for dogs & cats, or Adams Plus or Ivermectin pour on for cattle. The Ivermectin is 1/4 cc for bantams and 1/2 cc for large fowl, applied with a dropper or syringe directly to the skin. And repeat treatment within ten days for newly hatched mites.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can use straight sand if you don't want to use DE. You could also use straight DE. Basically just give them loose sand, DE, ashes, ect that they can dust bathe in. The action of dust bathing will kill the bugs.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I will start with the sand box first but have sevin dust for a last resort. It makes me sad to see fleas on my girls, I know what it feels like.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I have had my girls now for a month. 2are laying every day and 4 haven't started, any idea when the others may start or maybe too old to lay? One is so beautiful I wount cull anyway but not sure about the others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its Winter and will slow their return to laying if they are not old birds. Add in the relocation and that could extend it further out.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

It's warm here in north Florida but the sun goes down earlier. The temps. Are still in the 80s. One I'm sure is real old but I'm surprised 3 aren't laying. I sure enjoy sitting out back watching them some things they do just cracks me up, like running right across my 115lb dog and he just looks up as if to say what happened.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its warm here in SE AL too. But the shorter sunlight hours has everyone slowed down or stopped.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok Robin thanks, after 40 years without chickens I don't know what to expect. I was forced to retire from heart problems and these girls give me something to do. You aren't that far from me so you are having about the same weather as I am.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just remember, there be will times of frustration tossed in just to keep you on your toes. They say to get an aquarium for relaxation, chickens beat that hands down. Especially once we learn the individual personalities.

I hope your heart issues are something that can be controlled easily. And that you don't have to spend so much time in Dr's offices instead of sitting out back watching the girls do their thing.

I've only been down this far South a couple of months now. I've learned that no matter what the weather people say, don't believe them. They were wrong again last night. Zip chance of rain and guess what it did. I guess I need to learn to read the weather here as well as I could in TN since the weather people are not that great.


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

Been down here 9 years from In. And I've learned you take the weather man with a grain of salt. With my heart I only have to learn to take it easy ( no easy job for someone used to going full scale scream all the time) but the chickens help. Didn't know how much I missed them. Again thanks for the help.


----------

